# mfsBSD upgraded to stable with stable-8-v15.patch - BOOT FAILURE - PLEASE HELP!!!



## EMax (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello everybody,

Please help me. I installed mfsBSD from http://mfsbsd.vx.sk from this image:
http://mfsbsd.vx.sk/iso/mfsbsd-se-8.1-zfsv15-amd64.iso

I named my pool as freebsd.

I added the following lines to my /boot/loader.conf:

```
zfs_load="YES"
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:freebsd"
```

Everything went fine. I rebooted FreeBSD and it was working fine. I than did the following:
1. Downloaded src tree.
2. Extracted it.
3. Updated src to the STABLE branch (RELENG_8)
4. Applied the following patch with patch -p0:
http://people.freebsd.org/~mm/patches/zfs/v15/stable-8-v15.patch
   to update src ZFS to v15. Everything went fine, no errors.
5. Build my custom kernel and world.
6. Installed kernel and world.
7. Rebooted.

Now my system shows the following error during boot:

```
Trying to mount root from zfs:freebsd
Lookup /dev for devfs: error 2
init: not found in path /sbin/init:/sbin/oinit:/sbin/init.bak:/rescue/init:/stand/sysinstall
panic: no init
...
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
```
Then reboot.

What did I do wrong? How can I fix this installation?

Thank you very much in advance!

Regards,
Maxim.


----------



## EMax (Aug 24, 2010)

Anybody? Any help? I would greatly appreciate any help with this issue.


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 24, 2010)

My best guess is that you missed something required for booting zfs in the kernel config and ROOT can't be mounted.  Did you save the previous kernel? You could load that from the loader prompt.  Can you test the zpool from the cd?


----------



## EMax (Aug 24, 2010)

I tried to boot from kernel.old - the same error.


----------



## Matty (Aug 27, 2010)

If you cant boot kernel.old then my guess is it's not patch problem..


----------



## davidgurvich (Aug 27, 2010)

I just looked at your loader.conf file.  That looks like you only have the zpool, not the zfs system on it.
	
	



```
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:freebsd"
*vs*
vfs.root.mountfrom="zfs:tank/root"
```


----------

